# 1998 Pathfinder Speakers



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

For those interested, the 1998 Pathfinder's speakers are 6.5 inch size, both front and rear. If you cut off the little plastic "finger", then any 6.5 inch speakers will bolt in. OK, the ones my daughter bought were a mm or 2 off, but I enlarged the U-channels with a bit and the drill press.

The service manual instructions for removing the door panels are close, but a little wrong, but not too difficult. 

Of curse, the Nissan wiring harness is also proprietary, so my daughter just soldered the new speaker leads to the Nissan speaker wires. ALL FOUR of the factory speakers had the cone un-attached to the edges of the speakers, they had decomposed in the heat and due to age.

Also note that 6.5 inch speakers (both new boxes) are somewhat smaller than 6.5 inches, even along the largest cross dimension; the speaker diameter itself is under 5.5 inches. So be aware of this, or you may be making a second trip to the speaker store.

Before this, we checked brakes front and back (both plenty of meat left), as she has 95K on this, just bought in August.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I purchase my car audio equipment from Crutchfield.com. Their site lets you know what fits, whether it needs adapters or not, and supplies the adapters and harness adapters with the speakers and head units. Their prices are fair and their customer service and tech support are excellant!


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Daughter's friend had these two boxed pairs, left over from her own vehicle that was wrecked before she had installed them, so my daughter got a deal. These were pretty straightforward, just really had to cut off the plastic locating pin (easier than drilling a corresponding hole in the speaker frame), I retained/used the cylindrical Nissan speaker mounts.

Now for my own 2004 Frontier Cab Plus, I took up a pair of 5.25 and a pair of 6.5 inches, to 100 miles away. When I got those door panels off, found out that by 2004 (at least), Nissan had made it even tougher to use aftermarket speakers. For that, had I known in advance I would've purchased Nissan speaker adapters like from Crutchfield. What I did there was just drill new mounting holes in the door's metal frame and use sheet metal screws, there was no interference with that Frontier's power windows. Of course, I had to solder the speaker's wire leads to the Frontier for that one as well. I didn't monkey with the tiny speakers on the windshield pillars on that.


----------



## Disco Stu (Oct 14, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> I purchase my car audio equipment from Crutchfield.com. Their site lets you know what fits, whether it needs adapters or not, and supplies the adapters and harness adapters with the speakers and head units. Their prices are fair and their customer service and tech support are excellant!


I'll second the Crutchfield thing. One of my front speakers was toast and I replaced the two fronts with Polk Audio 6.5" speakers. They work great. I just swapped out the head unit for a nice Kenwood deck with bluetooth. Crutchfield was awesome to deal with.


----------

